# timbrens



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

has anyone made there own timbrens for chevys?? i was thinking of taking the factory bump stops and shimming them down with hockey pucks. since money is wicked tight right now...


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I was thinking of actually using stiff black rubber such as on truck bumper stops at a loading dock and hollowing them out.It would obviously take buoco time though to perfect and that's why I would imagine Timbrens cost $195.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Hockey pucks are really brittle, not a good choice.


----------



## pushinsno (Oct 7, 2009)

lmao that hockey pucks are brittle there mada outta solid rubber how in the hell do you come up with that there brittle lol, guess thats how a 100mph slapshot with a brittle hockey puck can shatter the glass in a hockey rink


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*Cheaper, same as timbrens*

This has been posted on here before, but here is the link to what amounts to half price Timbrens:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200394870_200394870

I installed these on my 09' 3500HD and they are just as good as Timbrens.


----------



## Winter Cleanup (Nov 9, 2009)

I used my old truck to haul broken concrete, sod and stuff and on occasion would throw a hockey puck in to prevent tire rub. Its good if you can secure it with wire ties or something but long term??? might be more of a pain than you think...


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

For $200.00 bucks might has well buy timbrens....Made for your Year & Truck Type...


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

The harder the object the more brittle it will be. IIRC a hockey puck is pretty hard. Sure it will go through glass, but so will a baseball or a golf ball or for that matter a persons fist. I would not want anything as brittle or easily breakable under my front end. I would think there is a difference in a puck hitting glass and a 2500lb front end slamming on a puck nonstop. Will it work?? Hell yea. I would use one in an pinch and not think twice about it. That said It will probably fail and not hold up to the test of time and abuse. You would have to replace them at least yearly or more due to failure. I do not know what a puck runs but it has to be far less than a set of timbrens. But you would have to take into account time spent to modify and to repair as needed as well as lost plowing time for repairs. Timbrens are put them in and forget them.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

sounds like a waste of time and money to me... how much money in hockey pucks are you gonna waste and how much time, and your not gonna get long term results... Not to mention thats hillbilly delux at its best... LOL


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

welll thats a lot of postS! haha wat i did was i took the factory bump stop and shimmed it down using hockey pucks as spacers... i think im gonna cut one of the pucks in half so i have a bit more suspension travel. but ill tell you wat it worked awesome! the truck droped 3.4 and inch and it rode wicked nice. and it wasnt a waste of money since i play hockey and have a million pucks. took me a half hour to do and it was well worth saving 200 bucks


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I got my timbrens 6-7 years ago . the drivers side fell out last year . the next day i called them . they said we have a dealer by you go show them . I was in and out with two new ones for free in an hour well worth $200 .


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Wait until they crack in half when it gets real cold out. I have seen pucks break, they are tough until you start putting weight on them and I played hockey all through school, so I have delt with pucks before.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

ill take the donations then cause i dont have 200 bucks, theyll be fine pucks are meant to be cold and slapped around worst case it splits and falls out. take 5 min and put one back in. its only 1 3/8 bolt thats not rusty soo its worth it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

In your case Timbrens wouldn't have worked. You would have needed to shim them down. There is no was you could put 2 pucks under the stock stops on a stock truck. I had to take one of my shock bolts out just to get the Timbrens in on my 09.

Timbrens have some give to them where pucks don't have any. I would not have wanted to put pucks where I put my Timbrens. The ride would suck big time.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

the ride has not been alterd. i have a 2 inch lift/ leveling kit. the pucks shimmed the stock stops down there is about an inch of space before the control arm so the suspension can still travel they way it needs too


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

so far they have held up no problems at all!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Saving money on Timbrens but buying a brand new truck and plow?


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

ahah at the time i didnt have the money, now that they work im all good. a fat christmas bonus is sitting in the bank for the new truck come spring...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't think brittle is the most accurate word to use, but what I think he is getting at is they can and will break. Back in the old days people used to try to save money by using hockey pucks to make their own body lifts (don't know why, the cost of all the pucks adds up to more than a lift kit) and the pucks would split from the weight. Then the pieces would fall out, the body would drop down and stuff would get damaged. Pucks are made to slide around and take hard hits from a little stick, they are not designed to support weight that is bouncing and shifting on it constantly.
I like your idea and commend your creativity, but I have to say I think those pucks will come apart after a while. And it looks like it would have ruined the ride, but if you say it didn't then who am I to say different.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

well im waiting for them to brake at this point haha! well see how it goes. im def the tallest 1500 with the plow up ive ever seen. my truck sits like a 2500hd with the bars cranked i like it


ps.. and i clear those tall curbsss!


----------

